# 120 Gal Iwagumi Mountain Scape



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

OK, have seen the pics from other sites, have ordered 120 lbs of Seiryu stone of various sizes, ADA AS, attempting to create a rocky mtn scape in my 120 gal (4x2x2 feet)...


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Cha Ching I need pics.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Cha Ching I need pics.


+1. I'd like to see how much 120 lbs of Seiryuu stones looks like too.


----------



## The Gipper (Sep 9, 2003)

Will include several x large (30-40lb) 18'ish by 11'ish size stones, 2-3 large size, 3-5 medium size, and small ones...

will take a bit, just placing order, then I have to figure out what to do with the current inhabitants of my 120 while I change it over from general planted, more dutch-like set-up. THen i need to find the time to undertake all this...

May also look into drilling tank, since this will be a major make-over, anyone know if Oceanic 120 has a drillable bottom (non-tempered glass)?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

There should be a sticker on the bottom side if it is tempered telling you not to drill. Also if you can find a contact number you could probably call and ask. I think they are being made by Marineland now....

Craig


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

just out of curiosity how much does 120lb of that stone run you?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

!shadow! said:


> just out of curiosity how much does 120lb of that store run you?


a lot. roud:
pictures, please


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

Crap, that is the answer l didn't want to hear


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Lol if anything that I've figured out is that you could NEVER have enough Seiryu stone. I've made a couple large orders of it and believe me you probably are going to end up getting more. lol But do post pics, I just hope they have some more extra large pieces left too as my last order contain some spectacular pieces.


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

thief said:


> Lol if anything that I've figured out is that you could NEVER have enough Seiryu stone. I've made a couple large orders of it and believe me you probably are going to end up getting more. lol But do post pics, I just hope they have some more extra large pieces left too as my last order contain some spectacular pieces.


Where does one order this stone from?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

EdTheEdge said:


> Where does one order this stone from?


www.adana-usa.com AFA in San Fran roud:


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Subscribed ... 118 for 30 lbs plus 30 for shipping to NY Shadow so imagine 120 lbs lol damn. please take photos upon delivery I wanna see them in the boxes especially the big ones !


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

thats alot of money for stones. Looks like lace rock to me...maybe i just don't get it. eh im italian not japanese...


----------



## prototyp3 (Dec 5, 2007)

You're a brave man ordering that much rock sight unseen. I hope they take care of you and give you some choice rock for that size of an order. Internet orders typically get the crumby rock and the in store customers get their choice of the best pieces.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

I concur ... at that price the least they can do is take some photos for you of the chosen lot ... or maybe some of the San Fran members can go there for you ... good luck either way.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Well I can't wait to see and hope he hasn't forgotten his post here but I can say that he must've requested large stones to go in his 120g so they must be around 20-40 lbs each stones to go in such a large tank. Please post!!!


----------



## inghamb87 (Mar 10, 2010)

120 lbs of Seiryuu stones? I hate to spend much without seeing it in person but would love to see some pics once you get it. Hope they take care of you and send you some nice ones. Looking forward to the pics


----------

